# A good regulated squonker?



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

I know I have too much gear already, but one thing missing from my arsenal is a regulated squonker. I have a Wraith once, but didn't take to it that much. Must have replacement bottles readily available, long battery life and easy to use. Nothing HE as I will simply be running a spare Recurve RDA on it.

Any suggestions? Would be nice to use it for long roadtrips, so easy filling is also a must.

Looking forward to some suggestions.


----------



## vicTor (27/2/21)

Dovpo Topside Single

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/21)

vicTor said:


> Dovpo Topside Single



Does anyone still stock these?


----------



## vicTor (27/2/21)

oh shirt, didn't think of that, will look around


----------



## vicTor (27/2/21)

do you like good ...lol

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/products/dovpo-topside-90w-top-fill-squonk-mod-10ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (27/2/21)

I've been using 2 Vandy Vape Pulse 80w for the last 3 years as my main drivers. Haven't missed a beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (27/2/21)

This is on WhatsApp.
Andre +27 81 243 5794

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/2/21)

People would say no, but the wismec luxotic was where I started, and its still someone else's all day mod! Never say die

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (28/2/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 223701
> This is on WhatsApp.
> Andre +27 81 243 5794


Condition 6/10 (yet no specifics) so probably cracked plastic etc, and unsure how old it is so must of had multiple owners, would you buy a car with such stats lol! Unknown history and poor condition not a chicken dinner that's for sure!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/3/21)

There is an absolute STEAL of a deal on a Topside Dual for R600 in the classifieds section.
You will not get a better deal as a trial option on squonking.
I would have snapped it up in a second if I hadn't put a spending embargo on my own vaping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/3/21)

If used isn't your jam, I am loving my Topside lite, but quite a few people have complained about cracking plastic etc.
If you look after it, it gives no problems, but it it is clearly not a knockaround mod.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/3/21)

I have a Topside Single and it's served me well for a few years now, I have to agree with @vicTor and recommend it!

It is easy as hell to fill and the whole thing just works. My only gripe (subjective) is that it's too heavy (due to it's full metal construction). I can only imagine how heavy the dual version would be. A few Topside Lite owners have reported quality issues with the plastic cracking etc. so I'm not sure how reliable those are. 

The other option I'd recommend is a VV Pulse 2. Not as easy to fill as a Topside but it has a nice form factor, powerful, light and is virtually indestructible.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/3/21)

NecroticAngel said:


> People would say no, but the wismec luxotic was where I started, and its still someone else's all day mod! Never say die



This was always my first squonk mod and I still have it. 

Luxotic BF Box + WASP Nano RDA + a decent battery = flavour for days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (1/3/21)

Someone is selling a rsq 80w regulated squonk for R600 on the forum as well good tiny little squonk mod but is 18650 battery


----------

